# Trip To Romania. Any one fancy?? ;) LAST NIGHTS TOP GEAR



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone watch Top Gear last night?

Maybe a second trip for later in the year? Or May next year..... 










by popular demand we have a list!!

Blackers
BigSyd (I emailed you earlier!)
T7 BNW
Redscouse
VSPURS
SAV TT
KammyTT
Roddy
sTTranger
SimonQS
Bikerz
CamV6
TThriller
Brucey1985
scoTTy32

a quick note!!

As so many people are interested already we will do this event!!! BUT... We will not do any serious organising until AFTER the Alpina!

So names on a list for now and the rest will follow as SOON as we are back from Alpina!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

fany? 

i'm there! :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL sorry changed topic!

I meant FANCY!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I KNEW, i KNEW!!! someone would post this up after last nights programme :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

And i apologise in ADVANCED (no editing of this post needed) for the fact that Rich will come in any minute and spoil what could have been a fun thread!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> I KNEW, i KNEW!!! someone would post this up after last nights programme :lol: :lol:


Couldnt resist it!

Also sent an email to all 50 of our Alpina Goers (including Spanish and Italian  )


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well :roll: would be rude not to :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can we not start signing up for this now???

8)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL feel free!!

Its a long way off though!! 2011 !!! Unless you wanna do september next year!! although isnt one biggun a year enough?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

LMAO Crazy!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds good, put me down for 2011, should have a TT by then :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Let's get one out the way first.... :roll: lol

You'll be up there rivalling Thomson and Going Places soon. Your in IT not tourism. :wink:

Roads looked cool, but that bridge was dodgy as hell.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

oh blackers didnt just go and do that did he..... I think he did...

Looks Like we have a list !! 

Blackers
BigSyd (I emailed you earlier!)
T7 BNW
Redscouse
VSPURS
SAV TT


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sounds like the start off one awesome road trip 8) 
Im in, let me know when you want deposit :?:

Get it started now ben, get the ball rolling   

SAV...


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
aşteaptă cu nerăbdare să-o deja 

as they say in Romania


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> Sounds like the start off one awesome road trip 8)
> Im in, let me know when you want deposit :?:
> 
> Get it started now ben, get the ball rolling
> ...


Let me guess Sav.... IN cash..... Brown Envenlope? 

Added your name to the list!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

T7 BNW said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the start off one awesome road trip 8)
> ...


Nothing wrong with cash :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Still money, in my days cheque books & cards not invented !!!!!!! :lol:

ONLY JOKING  
SAV....


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Your right!! I wasnt moaning!! Cash is good!!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

T7 BNW said:


> Your right!! I wasnt moaning!! Cash is good!!


Where's the list then BEN :?: :?: :?:

COME ON WAT U WAITING FOR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Half way down page 1!!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

T7 BNW said:


> Half way down page 1!!


  oh yeah !!

Am sure you can add simon to the list, he wont miss this one :wink:


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Also sent an email to all 50 of our Alpina Goers (including Spanish and Italian  )


I haven't received yet...
:roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ok ok put me donw for this one guys


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

if Kammy is going then you had better put me down to !!!!!!!!!!! whooz gonna organise it then ???????///


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

rich trev and ben :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey dont forget about me, ben youll be drivin by this trip 

Or will he :roll:

I should be remapped by this one, oh man ive got goosebumps all over again


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> rich trev and ben :lol:


that would be a fine thing indeed,,


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

2011? Will my ......

Lambo
911
Zonda

Be fine down those roads? :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats true, how many people will have changed cars by then, will this be a open car event?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Do you know how far that would be? 

Even Google maps doesnt go over the Romanian border! :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL I wondered if Ben might post this up - bloody good idea the fact that I could not point to Romania on a map says it all ;-)

Charlie


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Love that we have some real interest already.

Few points guys.

This next trip WONT be TT's only... BUT will ONLY be TT Forum members! So if you dont have the same car by 2011 NO BIG DEAL! 

It may have to be a bit longer than 5 days though!! Thats the only concern i have. Do you guys mind a week long trip??? If you guys want it then thats what we will do.

I must say right now i really just wanna concentrate on Alpina, but no harm in getting this started, Its a LONG way off and gives us Alpina organisers something to work on when we get back!

The other option if going for longer is doing a proper tour of europe!!! All over the place!!

Front page has a new list gents! 

Keep em coming!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Sign me up then. Saves me organising it... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Ben. This is meant in teh best possible way, I know a few others feel same way as have said to me. I know me saying it is fine as you know what I mean and you love me really. I prefer the trips to be a day or 2 longer rather than try and cram it into only 4 or 5 days, so next time maybe spread things out more, hopefully others will back me here :wink: What you do is great  Just if you think you could do t all in 4 days maybe do a 6 day trip and gives us breathing room?

Sheldon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Ben. This is meant in teh best possible way, I know a few others feel same way as have said to me. I know me saying it is fine as you know what I mean and you love me really. I prefer the trips to be a day or 2 longer rather than try and cram it into only 4 or 5 days, so next time maybe spread things out more, hopefully others will back me here :wink: What you do is great  Just if you think you could do t all in 4 days maybe do a 6 day trip and gives us breathing room?
> 
> Sheldon


What your really trying to say Sheldon is that your car is slow and you are always stuck at the lights, therefore you need the extra time over everyone else!! Well dont worry mate, we will just put your return ferry tickets 2 days later than ours :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Sheldon mate! I agree!!

I did ask above what others think about spreading this one over a longer period of time! I am up for a longer one if others are!"


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Sheldon mate! I agree!!
> 
> I did ask above what others think about spreading this one over a longer period of time! I am up for a longer one if others are!"


the longer the better   ,,, does anyone know if there are any grants available ...??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

roddy said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Sheldon mate! I agree!!
> ...


The only one i can think of used to be in Eastenders


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol:

Glad you took that the right way! I wanst mean to interfer with this trip buddy, just a point to ones in thefuture (Nothing like putting pressure on you to do another one in 2011 :wink: )


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wow, we could always sleep in the cars :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I always found it too noisey to sleep in a car with the engine runing DAVE :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

sweet!  
maybe we can get our own back by hanging around at a set of traffic lights in one of their towns and insisting on 'cleaning' their windscreens with some old detergent and a scraping squeegee whether they like it or not!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Cam notice your name made the list. Regardless of you asking to come or not.... Your not missing another one!!!! PLENTY of notice!!! 

Hope your well hunny bunch. Wanna do breaky on saturday? Ace?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol: You added me to  Oh well stop me from uming and arrhing and eventually coming that way I surpose :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> Cam notice your name made the list. Regardless of you asking to come or not.... Your not missing another one!!!! PLENTY of notice!!!
> 
> Hope your well hunny bunch. Wanna do breaky on saturday? Ace?


Bugger, cant, got a court session saturday AM 

"Meester, you vant I clean vinow?" :lol:


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Well up for the trip! Only just joined this blog thing but it's great.


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Dates permitting - I'm up for this!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, its guna be in 2011, im sure you can shuffle things around with that much time to spare


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Me too! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 

You'll need *at least* a full week. 5 days for the 2006 SpeedBall to Prague meant it was too hectic to do any sight-seeing either there or en-route. Mind you, we did call in at Amsterdam on the way and The Ring on the way back. :roll:

Ah yes! Don't forget to allow for an extra day for to call in at the Nurburgring on the way back!!!

Dave


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

onlly 1 day in amsterdam, i think not, we should allow for 1 day to relax in a coffee shop on the way there and one on the way back.

Maybe get a room at the grasshopper   

That would realy make this a trip to remember - or not :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> onlly 1 day in amsterdam, i think not, we should allow for 1 day to relax in a coffee shop on the way there and one on the way back.
> 
> Maybe get a room at the grasshopper
> 
> That would realy make this a trip to remember - or not :lol:


 :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I love that we have interest in this even though its so far off!

I have added your names to the list!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Oh, all right then. You'd better add my name to the list.  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Never been one to miss out on a trip across the channel.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Ben,
The boss said for me to request that you add us to the list, who am I to disagree, I like living too much.


----------



## SpenTT (May 31, 2009)

Put me on your list please Ben,

I dont wanna be begging to get on this time. 

Lets get Italy done first then turn our sights on Romania

WoooooooooHaaaaaaa

Spen


----------

